# DC Gameday II: 15 March 2008



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 9, 2008)

The DC Area Gameday is BACK and scheduled for 15 March 2008

See www.dcgameday.com and our ENW Planning Forum  for all pertinent information.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Feb 5, 2008)

We're now recruiting GMs to run games for the DC Gameday on March 15th.  If you'd like to run a game, please hop over to the official forums and post your write-up.  Player signups start on Feb. 15th.


----------



## MarauderX (Feb 12, 2008)

We should have a good showing... and this might be the venue to find someone to fill an open seat in our game.

EDIT:  On the ENWorld map in the sticky above I see I'm one of two listed inside the DC beltway... I KNOW there are many more out there.


----------



## madwabbit (Feb 16, 2008)

Player sign-ups going on *now* (and/or feel free to come run a game if you're so inclined!):  go here now!


----------

